# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willemsen (Capelle aan den IJssel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willemsen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk J. Willemsen, Capelle aan den IJssel

Adres: Johan Jongkindrade 10, Capelle aan den IJssel

Website: www.jjr10.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willemsen*

----------

